# Sanding the Stage



## cupcake (Sep 30, 2005)

anyone know the best way to sand down your stage, to get rid of 50 years worth of paint, without having to take down the main rag, travelers, legs, and borders?


----------



## avkid (Sep 30, 2005)

A huge dust collection vacuum and a palm sander, or call a professional floor refinishing company.


----------



## cupcake (Sep 30, 2005)

as in shop vac?


----------



## avkid (Sep 30, 2005)

I was being a wise arse, the real answer is probably not.


----------



## cupcake (Sep 30, 2005)

(shop vac don't make big dust vacs) hahaha


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Sep 30, 2005)

you'll probably want to look into paint stripping stuff, rather than sanding. I'd say call up a floor refinishing place and ask what they would do.....if you are really nice and polite and research it a little yourself, alot of places will tell you and show you all sorts of stuff for free. Politeness gets you really far in life!


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Sep 30, 2005)

You'll want a big floor sander. You push it from behind.


----------

